# fyi ...free book (kindle) paying for college



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

very good information here about how the financial aid system really works, and how to have the best chances of a good financial package. Just FYI in case anybody is interested. I have tried really hard over the years to be up on this stuff, but I learned a TON from this book!

http://www.amazon.com/The-College-Solution-Everyone-ebook/dp/B007VONQ90

K. FWIW,

Cindyc.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

Thanks Cindy, downloaded it to my Kindle! Appreciate the heads up


----------

